# IUI and OHSS?



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Just found out today that I have to abandon my first IUI cycle because of too many follicles. I was on a pretty low dose of Gonal F - I think because they predicted I might over repond.  Anyway - day 7 count was 7 small follies on the left and 11 on the right (but only one lead one at 10mm).  By day 10, four on the left started to grow so my injections were dropped, but by today (day 12) I had 17 on the right with one big one and 9 on the left with four of good size.  The clinic nurse kind of intimated that I may not be such a good candidate for IUI, but better for IVF and I am due to see the consultant again on 8th August. 

How long have others been recommended to wait after this sort of cycle?  Also, quite anxious about the prospect of OHSS if I go onto a long protocol IVF.  Feeling v tearful today that I didn't make it to the end of this cycle and glum at the prospect of another 6-8 week wait to start then next 
Annaleah


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

So sorry that this cycle had to be abandoned , but with that amount of follies it would be far too risky.

I started off on clomid and then progressed to Merional and I think the most follies I ever got was about 4 - 

Did your clinic not suggest having a natural cycle or using a milder stimming drug, how did they decide that you may over-respond?

I had a couple of my IUI cycles cancelled because of cysts so I know how frustratining all the waiting about is.

Be good to yourself 

Roo x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Annaleah - so sorry to hear you had to abandon this cycle - what a shame....but as Roo says best to cancel rather than go ahead with something that could be dangerous or damage your health....

I had 2 IUI unmedicated with one follicle each time. 3rd IUI was medicated but pretty low dose of Puregon...had 2 follicles for that one. I've since moved to IVF and am on my 2nd cycle (20 eggs each time...)

Between IVF cycles I took one month off - the clinic seemed happy to let me go ahead after that and a scan on day 2 showed no cysts or other problems. I know some clinics prefer you to wait longer though. 

Will you definitely do LP IVF? I did short both times which does cut the time it takes overall - you start stimming on day 2 and egg collection is around day 14....might that be an option for you? 
I had mild OHSS on my first cycle - very bloated and uncomfortable, struggled to breathe if I exerted myself at all (eg going up stairs), but nothing on second cycle despite same no of eggs....so you might not necessarily get it just because you've had lots of follies this time

Good luck with consultant appt on 8th Aug - is there no way you can get an earlier appt so you can discuss your options? Maybe try for a cancellation or something...at least that way you'd have an idea a bit sooner

All the best, 
Laura
x


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Have spent a few days being good to myself and allowing friends to make me dinner.  Feeling better.  Laura, I did call the clinic and the earliest they offer was 29th - which might be in time to short protocol as my AF will be due around that time.  However, the earliest appt with the Dr who sees most of the single women and who i've seen before is 8th. 

Roo, I'm pretty sure they worked out my dose based on my weight and pretreatment hormone profile.
 I don't know much about the different IVF protocols, but if I seem to be a good responder would I perhaps not need to down reg and have long protocol?  If this is the case and the clinic didn't want me to wait a month I could theoretically start in couple of weeks - I may give them a call and ask.

The administrator who was booking the appointment also mentioned egg sharing but I think I would precluded from that because I have PCOS.  Will have to check when I see cons. 
Anmaleah x


----------

